# 30 gallon - African Dwarf Frog Colony



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I figured that I started one for my 20g, why not my 30g?











The photo above was taken before Phantom (the Betta) was transferred into the 20 gallon. He is a big fat bloodworm hog, the frogs don't stand a chance at all and I don't have time to hand feed everyday so for I moved him. (In the photo the tank is only half full as I was just intoducing the frogs to deeper water, it is not really safe to just "drop them in" when the water is so much deeper than before.)

I had these frogs when I was a kid but I didn't really know how to care for them at all, and as recommended by a pet shop employee I was feeding them fish flakes in a community tank... needless to say they didn't last long. :icon_sad:

Anyways, I got two frogs from a friend who ordered them because "they're so cute" but didn't know how to care for them. She had 3 frogs in a 2 gallon tank with no heater or filter, and she knew she had no idea what she was doing so she gave them to me. Within a day one of them died from red-leg, luckily I was swift on treatment/setting up a proper tank for them and the remaining two survived. 

Long story short, they grew into adults fast and I found that I had one male and one female. 










They went through amplexus a few times a while ago and were successful with one batch of eggs. Unfortunately a power outage wiped out all but one tadpole, Lucky. I moved Lucky into the main tank. While ADF _can _eat their eggs/tadpoles, they aren't very good at it. Well-fed adults in a heavily planted tank don't consume their offspring, even if they _wanted _to it is doubtful that they'd catch them. (Anyone who has these frogs would agree)

So I decided that I am going to let this 30 gallon turn into an ADF colony, and I brought in two more frogs to widen the gene pool a little. Eventually I would like to change it into an Congo/African Swamp Biotope, but that's another story!

Anyways, I suppose that's about it for now, so here are some photos! 









"This tank aint big enough for the both of us, partner" 
_(haha, I know - I am lame)_












Above is Jamally, the female given to me by my friend. 

Below is the new young male, Kazoo, shown in my avatar.











If you want to learn about African Dwarf Frogs, feel free to check out the website I made about them.
*The Frog Farm*


Oh yeah, here is Lucky.









Thanks for looking! :smile:


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

So fricken cute!


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks!  I think so too. Lucky has grown quite a bit since this photo.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

FrogFarm said:


>


GORGEOUS picture of Phantom! He's got beautiful colors! (and I'm jealous of your camera!) And it's ok, we're all big nerd here, that is EXACTLY what it looks like the frog is saying to Phantom :hihi: and with his little mouth open like that, it REALLY looks like he talking 

Very cool frog setup too! My boyfriend has always thought these guys were cool, how do you think they'd do in a 60g with some black neons, a few cories and a pair of bristlenose plecos?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

awesome job breeding them, thats the first dwarf african frog tadpole I have ever seen


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Subscribed! I love ADF's...I must now find a tank to add them back into...


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

They are awesome little critters!
Thanks Karackle!  That photo cracks me up!
My camera actually isn't that great it is a Kodak EasyShare C813, I think Phantom just makes the photos look great. He is a stunning fish, I couldn't resist when I saw him.

How tall is your 60g?
The main issues these guys have is they aren't all that strong of swimmers but are bottom dwellers, so too deep of a tank can cause issues. Also, they're virtually helpless most of the time when it comes to food competition, most find feeding them with long tweezers or a turkey baster works well, I feed mine by hand but it would be a pain in a larger tank with other fish that's for sure.


Thanks, F22! Supposedly it is really hard to get them to lay successfully, hopefully I will keep up with such luck in the future!

Haha, MeanGreenEyes, you should!


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

FrogFarm said:


> Haha, MeanGreenEyes, you should!



I might just spend tomorrow doing just that! lol


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha - keep me posted!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Where do you get your ADF's? I am thinking of adding a 2 or 3 to my 20g tank...but I need to do more research on them. I have a sponge of the filter already...The one I used to have (before responsible fish keeping) never seemed hungry and just sat there...I could maybe add a moss island or something to the tank. The tank is a 20g HIGH tank....


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol...will do!

@ Caton...most lfs carry them...at least every one that I've been to...and they've all been very hardy...the Petland near me sells them for $1.88/piece...and they're truly aquatic...no need for an island...FrogFarm posted a nice link to his site for more info on them too...good luck...you'll love them...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I don't just want ANY ADF....I want the BEST 

I know they are aquatic, but I have heard that some like an island, and I have just read through his site. Would they eat baby RCS?


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Caton said:


> Well, I don't just want ANY ADF....I want the BEST
> 
> I know they are aquatic, but I have heard that some like an island, and I have just read through his site. Would they eat baby RCS?


Sorry to hijack FrogFarm...

Caton...Understood...and never heard of that one...the most mine had ever done was come to the surface for air...and they would definitely eat RCS...even adults would fit in their mouths and they love to eat shrimp...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hmmm the 60 might be too deep then.....might have to sort out something else for him instead...we shall see....what about 1 in a 10g with some white clouds?.....oh but you said they're social right? (i was reading your website a little but there's lots of info so I didn't get through it all, but i think I remember that) so would 1 be unhappy? let's see....at ~2.5g / frog....could I do 2 in a 10g with white clouds do you think? is a reg 10g too deep for them? 

The boy has always liked them but I didn't know how they did with fish so I was hesitant to get one for him, but after reading your info, I'm wondering if we COULD get one....hmm....(his bday is in a couple weeks, unfortunately we don't have the space for another tank right now so I'm trying to think of a way to use one of the ones we already have set up :hihi: but if it's not gonna work for the froggies, it'll have to wait until we do have space for another tank....)


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I have heard of them using islands but have yet to witness mine do anything spectacular with the floating wood, plants etc that they have. They are nocturnal though so who knows!

You're right about that, they are shrimp consuming machines.

eta:

Karackle, I think the 60 gallon is too deep.
I would say 20" is the limit.

A standard 10 gallon with some WCMM would be perfect. 
Be sure to use FULL grown WCMM though because if they're too small/slow they could get eaten.
A standard 10g can comfortably house 3 of these frogs, and yes one would be lonely as they like to live in groups. You can really tell by watching them too.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Umm...WCMM in a 10g? I would do at least a 15g because it is longer. Or at least have lots of current.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

*FrogFarm* - Do you think I could do 3 even though there are 6 WCMM in the tank already? Also, I just realized I forgot to ask, how do the frogs do with live plants? are they diggers or anything? I have DW with moss and ferns on it, but I also have a crypt forest in that tank...

*Caton* - Yeah, I've had white clouds in the tank for ~1 year and they're doing really well. The tank is already set up and established and they're definitely full grown.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know a whole lot about WCMM, but I'd assume that would be just fine as these frogs are mainly bottom dwellers.

They're great with plants, haven't demaged any of my crypts, bacopa, or java moss.
They're quite delicate and gentle little frogs, not like African *Clawed* Frogs, which shred up most plants and would eat the WCMM in a second!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Great idea!!!!! I love your pics.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks and thanks!!


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

*Update*

Jamally is looking very swollen on both sides of the abdomen and her color has darkened a bit - no, this isn't a bad thing - she's getting ready to lay some eggs! :icon_smil Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

woohoo!!!! very exciting! I hope it goes well too!! :bounce:


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha keeping my fingers crossed.
We're moving the tank to a different room tomorrow, hopefully it doesn't bother them too much. They're very used to being grabbed and held so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## jordanlamberth22 (4 mo ago)

Splendid Splendens said:


> I figured that I started one for my 20g, why not my 30g?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey i have a question i am trying to redo my tank set ups, i currently have 3 and i’m giving away 1 i have a 10 gallon with 2 adf and i want to move them into my 35 gallon tank i know that the water pressure may be to strong so i wanted to make something like a bunch of high rocks where they’re still under water but they can rest up higher and get to air quicker i don’t know i have many other fish but i was planning on just keep the fish that are in the 10 gallon with them and moving them over to the 35 gallon too because they’ve been all together for nearly a year now and they’re a good fit anyways let me know if you think that would be possible


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! However, it's unlikely that asking a question in an 11 year old post to a member that hasn't been active for 10 years will get you much of an answer. I'd suggest starting a new post of your own. Hopefully someone can help with that, I'm curious of the answer myself.


----------

